# How do I get cars to show up on the Uber passenger app map?



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm a new driver. I downloaded the passenger app so that I could see how many other Uber drivers are near me and select a waiting location that was well away from everyone else. But no other cars show up on the map. I can't find any activation button for that feature.


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

Put in an address that you want to go, and then other cars should show up. The lyft rider app does not seem to require a destination to show where the nearby cars are located.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

The closest 6 or 8 cars (depending on the market) should automatically show up in the Uber rider app without you having to do anything special. The only two exceptions I can think of are if your cell service is bad and it can't connect to load the data, or if there are actually no Ubers in the area.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AllGold said:


> The closest 6 or 8 cars (depending on the market) should automatically show up in the Uber rider app without you having to do anything special. The only two exceptions I can think of are if your cell service is bad and it can't connect to load the data, or if there are actually no Ubers in the area.


At a minimum you should see your own car if you are online.


----------



## The Surge-on General (Sep 25, 2017)

Choose "Select location on map" option in the "Where To?' box . 
Drag the pin to any location on the map that you desire and you will see how many cars are nearby.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

If you're on android, side load an older version and set it to not auto-update the app. No need to enter a destination to see ants. I think any version prior to Oct 2016 will do what you want.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks. In recent days the app has been showing cards even when I don't type in a destination. Even, in one case, a car that definitely wasn't there (see my post about "phantom" cars in the general tech section if interested).


----------

